# I need technical help



## Johanna (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi, I am 62 and need help to change a password. My ex husband made something called dropbox for me. A time after that I found pictures and movies of me taken without my knowledge in his PC. I uploaded it to my dropbox and deleted from PC. We divorced. Now I am afraid he can remember password. I need to change but dont know how.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2021)

https://help.dropbox.com/accounts-billing/settings-sign-in/password-reset


----------



## Johanna (Nov 18, 2021)

Thank you, but I know password. I think you can change it inside? I am not technical


----------



## Shero (Nov 18, 2021)

Deleted by me.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2021)

Johanna said:


> Thank you, but I know password. I think you can change it inside? I am not technical


yes if you click on my link you will see that you can change your password...and the instructions on how to do it


----------



## Johanna (Nov 18, 2021)

Is it possible to send pm here, and if, how?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2021)

Johanna said:


> Is it possible to send pm here, and if, how?


Sorry, as a new member you can't use the PM system yet


----------



## Johanna (Nov 18, 2021)

Ok, my mail is Jonna.bergqvisten@gmail.com if someone want to answear in private


----------



## Johanna (Nov 18, 2021)

Then I dont have to show how stupid I am with this sort of things


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Purwell (Nov 18, 2021)

Johanna said:


> Then I dont have to show how stupid I am with this sort of things


Doesn't mean you are stupid, we all have to learn new things.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 18, 2021)

I had to Google WTH Dropbox is.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 18, 2021)

@Johanna Happy you're. There's endless interests here, and goes the same for help and support. ENJOY your time here.........P.S.  No advice from me on your password issue.....i'll let the members with all the tech knowledge help you. Have fun here too.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 18, 2021)

not technology conversant, but did want to say, welcome aboard. @Johanna...


----------



## Johanna (Nov 18, 2021)

If I get help to change will it show what is inside? Or is it linked to my mail?


----------



## Johanna (Nov 18, 2021)

Noone knows? My mail is Jonna.bergqvisten@gmail.com


----------



## bowmore (Nov 18, 2021)

Välkommen glad att se dig här
Isn't Google translte great??


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 18, 2021)

First - *NEVER!* post your email address online > generates an open link for scams, ads, worthless offers. Try to keep it private!
Using your first and last name also is counter productive unless you want all that spam.

Second - does this link help?   https://help.dropbox.com/accounts-billing/create-delete/delete-account
*(You'll need your login credentials)*

Third - Changing passwords may not help, your ex may know your email and other passwords.
If you are paying monthly fees you may need to cancel your credit cards.

_I personally hate anything Google even the name offends me.

Password Rules:_
*Do*
    At least 8 characters—the more characters, the better
    A mixture of both uppercase and lowercase letters
    A mixture of letters and numbers
    Inclusion of at least one special character, e.g., ! @ # ? ]
    Change it regularly—once every three to six months.
    Change it if you have the slightest suspicion that the password has become known by a human or a machine.
*Never use it for other websites.*  (personally hacked for breaking this rule)
    Avoid typing it on computers that you do not trust; for example, in an Internet café.
    Never save it for a web form on a computer that you do not control or that is used by more than one person.
    Never tell it to anyone.
    Never write it down.
* Don't*
    Use < or > in your password, as both can cause problems in Web browsers
    Any word that can be found in a dictionary, in any language (e.g., airplane or aeroplano).
    A dictionary word with some letters simply replaced by numbers (e.g., a1rplan3 or aer0plan0).
    A repeated character or a series of characters (e.g., AAAAA or 12345).
    A keyboard series of characters (e.g., qwerty or poiuy).
    Personal information (e.g., birthdays, names of pets or friends, Social Security number, addresses).
    Anything that’s written down and stored somewhere near your computer.

*That concludes my lesson for today.*


----------



## oldnewb (Nov 18, 2021)

If it was me in your shoes; I'd remove any thing associated with your ex including your old email address and start a new email and every thing else so your ex can't access.

While you are still using your old accounts you are still vulnerable. 

There are youtube tutorials on just about any thing including setting up an email account.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Johanna (Nov 21, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> First - *NEVER!* post your email address online > generates an open link for scams, ads, worthless offers. Try to keep it private!
> Using your first and last name also is counter productive unless you want all that spam.
> 
> Second - does this link help?   https://help.dropbox.com/accounts-billing/create-delete/delete-account
> ...


Thank you for advice


----------



## Johanna (Nov 21, 2021)

oldnewb said:


> If it was me in your shoes; I'd remove any thing associated with your ex including your old email address and start a new email and every thing else so your ex can't access.
> 
> While you are still using your old accounts you are still vulnerable.
> 
> ...


I just have my mail. He dont know log in to that. It is dropbox I need to change. I dont think he remember password but I dont want to take any risk


----------

